# Long list of names for pairs of animals



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

hope this helps for anybody with a pair of animals 
Akasha and Enkil 
Ala and Bama 
Alexaner and Cleopatra 
Ambrosia and Marshmallow 
Amos and Andy 
Angel and Devil 
Angelina and JoLee 
Ant and Dec 
Athena and Zeus 
Axel and Slash 
Baby Girl and Little Buddy 
Bambi and Thumper 
Bart and Lisa 
Bartles and Jaymes 
Batman and Robin 
Baxter and Alexander 
Beauty and Beast 
Ben and Jerry 
Betty and Veronica 
Bippity and Boppity 
Blizzard and Snowball 
Blossom and Petal 
Blueberry and Strawberry 
Bludger and Snitch 
Bob and Dylan 
Bonnie and Clyde 
Boris and Natasha 
Brandi and Bacardi 
Britney and Justin 
Budong and Utong 
Bumble and Bee 
Bunny and Clyde 
Burt and Ernie 
Buster and Dusty 
Buttons and Bows 
Cain and Abel 
Calamity and Chaos 
Calvin and Chanel 
Calvin and Hobbes 
Castor and Pollux 
Cheddar and Chives 
Cheddar and Monterey Jack 
Cheech and Chong 
Cherry and Blossom 
Cheza and Kiba 
Chickpea and Sandino 
Chilli and Pepper 
Chocolate and Vanilla 
Cinna and Raisin Buns 
Cinderella and Prince Charming 
Clarice and Hannibal 
Cling and Clang 
Cocoa and Mocha 
Cotton and Polyester 
Crash and Flash 
Crush and Squirt 
Cup and Cake 
Cyclone and Twister 
Daisy and Duke 
Daisy and Flower 
Dakota and Montana 
David and Goliath 
De Niro and Pacino 
Diego and Sid 
Divit and Putter 
Dodger and Charger 
Dolly and Llama 
Dora and Boots 
Dory and Nemo 
Ebony and Ivory 
Flatcap and Rex 
Fluffanutter and Nutterbutter 
Fortune and Cookie 
Fred and Barney 
Fred and Ginger 
Fred and Ethel 
Fred and Ethyl 
Frito and Soda 
Frodo and Sam 
Fudge and Brownie 
Gadget and Gizmo 
Gadget and Penny 
Gato and Neko 
Gemini and Libra 
Giggles and Googles 
Ginger and Nutmeg 
Goofy and Goober 
Goofy and Pluto 
Gucci and Versatchi 
Guy and Girly 
Hades and Satan 
Harry and Harriet 
Harry and Hermione 
Harry and Sally 
Hera and Apollo 
Hera and Zeus 
Hershey and Zero 
Him and Her 
Hip and Hop 
Homer and Marge 
Honor and Justice 
Hotflip and Mistyflip 
Hugs and Kisses 
Ima and Cronk 
Ink and Dink 
Itsy and Bitsy 
Jack and Wyatt 
Jake and Elwood 
Jetsam and Flotsam 
Jesse and James 
Jesse James and Belle Star 
Joey and Chandler 
Joey and Zoey 
Johnny Bravo and Johnny Vegas 
Julius and Ceasar 
Kanga and Roo 
Knot and Tangle 
Kuddles and Kisses 
Kyoke and Nishibi (sunrise and sunset in Japanese) 
Laura and Ellie 
Lavern and Shirley 
Lenny and Squiggy 
Lewis and Clark 
Lightning and Thunder 
Lilly and Otis 
Lilo and Stitch 
Linus and Lucy 
Lorenzo and Isabella 
Lucy and Ricky 
Macaroni and Cheese 
Mac n' Tosh 
Maggie and May 
Magical Alice and Mischief Jane 
Mango and Tango 
Mardi and Gras 
Mary and Kerry 
Mary-Kate and Ashley 
Merry and Pippin 
Mickey and Minnie 
Mocha and Frappaccino 
Mocha and Vanilla 
Mohady and Musti 
MoJo and JoJo 
Mooku and Kooku 
Mr. Fluffles and Flufflebunny 
Mufasa and Nala 
Neddy and Nelly 
Nemo and Dory 
Number 1 and Number 2 
Orion and Carina 
Orion and Nova 
Oscar and Felix 
Ozzy and Harriet 
Paris and Nicole 
Parsley and Sage 
PB and J 
Peanutbutter and Jelly 
Peanut and Cashew 
Pebbles and Bam Bam 
Pepsi and 7'up 
Pepsi and Cola 
Peter and Matilda 
Phoebe and Ursula 
Ping and Pong 
Pinky and The Brain 
Pip and Squeek 
Pluto and Venus 
Pongo and Perdita 
Pooh and Piglet 
Rabbit and Bunny 
Rachel and Ross 
Rainy and Sunny 
Rattus and Norvegicus (better known as Ratty and Veggie) 
Raven and Chelsea 
Ren and Stimpy 
Reno and Tahoe 
Reno and Vegas 
Roger and Dodger 
Romeo and Juliet 
Rythum and Blues 
Sage and Parsley 
Salt and Pepper 
Sammy and Sassy 
Sandy and Beach 
Savannah and Suzannah 
Scooby and Doo 
Scuni and Mad Dog 
Shark and Bait 
Sheila and Monty 
Smokey and Bandit 
Snail and Slug 
Sniper and Scout 
Socrates and Aristotle 
Sonny and Cher 
Spanky and Darla 
Special and Ed 
Spongebob and Patrick 
Starlight and Moondust 
Sugar and Spice 
Thumper and Bumper 
Taco and Chalupa 
Teasha and Teaka 
Terri and Softy 
Thelma and Louise 
Tequila and Taco ("Tic n Tac") 
The Godfather and Fat Tony 
Tic and Tac 
Timon and Pumba 
Tisket and Tasket 
Tom and Jerry 
Topaz and Quartz 
Toxic and Chaos 
Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum 
Vegas and Hollywood 
Wallace and Grommit 
Wilbur and Orville 
Winkin' and Blinkin' 
Wishee and Washee 
Wizzy and Wozza 
Ying and Yang 
Yogi and Booboo 
Zen and Tao 
Zeus and Aphrodite 
Zeus and Roxanne


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

thats some list m8. spotted 1 or 2 on there i may use myself:2thumb:


----------



## snakemansam (Mar 28, 2009)

Tic and Tac :lol2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

scratch and sniff. haha.


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

wow that sum list..i love bumble and bee:flrt:soooo cute..iv got 2 water dragons called Tiger and Lilly..u shud put that 1 on there. 

x x x x


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

You need to get a hobby.:bash:


----------



## pugant06 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice list. My Spanish ribbed newts are STATLER & WALDORF - Characters from the muppet show.


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

i have a dog called rhubarb and when i finally get another one im going to call it custard


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a long list but you forgot Chuck and Norris.:lol2: But that one's already taken by two of mine.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

bump up


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

my oh said how about amber and leaf? or ember and ash?


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

my mum bought 2 kittens (sugar and spice) a year later sugar got run over and every time she calls spice she remembers her dead sister. so i dont like the idea of naming in pairs, but there was some nice names in the list


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

more names the merrier all get added to the list even tho its long enough:lol2:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Our beardies, Nora and Compo. :2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

bump:lol2:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

up to the top:2thumb:


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

My two sinai agamas had parasites (which are being treated !) so called them ITCHY n SCRATCHY !!! :lol2:


----------

